# Good weekend in ND!!



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

This past weekend we packed up the trailer and headed out on our anual early season trip to ND. The trip was great and the people were even better!!

Saturday in the rain. 20 bird limit in 20 minutes. CRAZY!!










40 birds total with the other group we went with:










Sunday 20 bird limit:










The meat wagon:










35 birds total on Sunday between both groups:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow looks like u fella's had fun nice job. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pics Jeff :beer: Last weekend was a good one! Were you guys in the same area as last year?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pics.....looks like you have some Lesser's in there already.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice pics Jeff..................and by the way, thanks for inviting me.........now get back to work!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

nice work....keep grindin


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice work Jeff


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey...Nice job we had the same kinda thing happen to us on Sat in the rain shot 25 birds in 40min perfect conditions...but anyways I see you have a camera in one of the pics do you guys got your own television show or just video for fun would like to see the video....Wack'Em and Stack'Em


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

nice pics, just wondering if anyone has tried to steal your trailer with because of all those stickers on it?


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. We purchased the camera to put together a video for our family and friends that never get to see what we are doing from Sept. 1 until Christmas. We have some great footage already from early season and hope to get a lot more through out the season.

Our trailer has never been broken into. We keep it in a safe place that not very many people know about. Besides if someone was dumb enough to try something like that, we have full coverage insurance on the trailer and it's contents.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey I saw you boys out there last weekend. You musta done a better job scouting than we did, we didn't hit em quite as hard.

Friday and Saturday morning we'll be back there grindin on em again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice pics....you made some local farmers very happy. :beer:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> Hey I saw you boys out there last weekend. You musta done a better job scouting than we did, we didn't hit em quite as hard.
> 
> Friday and Saturday morning we'll be back there grindin on em again.


Was it you that put the 3 goose carcasses in the back of my truck? I'm not mad at you or anything, I just thought it was a pretty funny joke.

To whoever did that -- Ha Ha -- good one. I'm sure you'd have thought it pretty funny if we would have left 75 carcasses in your truck. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, wasn't me. I don't get it, why the hell would someone do that?


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't know why either. But I got a giggle out of it. I guess they could have been over the limit and needed to stash some quick. The warden was in the area, and we did get checked.

They forgot to take the band off of one of them.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goose0613 said:


> They forgot to take the band off of one of them.


 :lol: Please lord tell me you're kidding!


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

No way man, I wouldn't do that. They must have been in a big hurry, because it was one cool looking band too! Old one -- you can barely see the 9 anymore.

I'll gladly give it back to whoever shot it -- like I said, I got a chuckle out of that little prank. A trick like that deserves a reward.

If anyone knows the guys who did that, send 'em my way.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow, that's some crazy stuff. I wish they would have decided to play prankster on me too.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Chris,

It is crazy how much the farmers appreciated us killing a few geese off their land. I know one thing is for sure, you will never see this in MN. :eyeroll:


----------

